# T2200 questions.



## canuckette

Hello folks.

I have been working for my employer for quite some time now. For the first year I was working from the office 9-5 using company resources, but slowly my employer started to allow me to telecommute a couple of days a week so I would work from home on my computer. No expenses were claimed. 

A few years into my employment, I moved far away (my commute would have been a LONG and expensive plane ride) so I kept telecommuting. At this time, my employer was filling out T2200 forms for me to expense things like internet, cell phone, and some house expenses - since I was using my home as an office. Once I started claiming expenses, I paid an accounting firm to do my taxes every year.

I have since moved back to the area, and have kept telecommuting, using my own laptop, internet, etc. My employer has not reimbursed me for any expenses. I only go in to the office to pick up my cheques; my desk does not have a computer on it anymore. My employer has told me that his accountant has advised him that I am no longer eligible to claim expenses using the T2200. My accountant says that I am. The only thing that has changed is that I live 20km away from work now instead of 4000km. 

Who is right, my accountant or his? Thanks for any help..


----------



## Young&Ambitious

Hello canuckette,

Your accountant is correct. You can do the full read up here: http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pub/tp/it352r2/it352r2-e.html

As you are required to keep an office in your home to complete your work and are not reimbursed you should be able to claim this on your tax return. The should being based upon your employer signing off on the form. Read the CRA page, highlight the relevant sections and discuss this with your employer is my recommendation. 

Cheers


----------



## Brp

*Would not let me post mt t2200 ?*

Quick question . I'm a longshoreman. I drove over 30,000 km
For work. Each day we are dispatched to different ports. We are given a small
Amount for fares for travel that are taxed, and no where near
Covers our expense. Our employer will not give us a t2200? How can I go about
Making them give me one? I would like to do the .52 cents per km 
The government allows for. Any suggestions?


----------

